# Aster Challenger Test Run



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I was fortunate enough to be over at Hans' track today while he made a couple of the first test runs of the pilot model. Since I was busy running my own S2, I didn't spend much time taking pictures. I got one fast run-by but realized that it mostly showed the cars tagging behind. The Challenger is really beautifully detailed -- more detailed in fact than Hans had originally specified. All of the sand hatches are removable and the turret hatches swing open too. The sand domes also have swing-down steps that can be opened for access to the dome tops. The roof has an operating hatch as well as sliding, glazed windows. The delicate and beautiful marker lights and the number boards are hollow which will make it relatively easy to add lighting to these details. The double stacks even have operating swing-up baffles. To operate the headlight, you merely swing open one of the front radiator doors and flip the switch! There's lots of room in the cab for RC and the backhead even has operating clamshell firebox doors -- really cool! I doubt that anyone would have anything to complain about with the level of detail on the model. It is exquisite!

Mechanically, the Challenger has some neat features too. The weight is evenly distributed on both sets of drivers with the pilot and trailing trucks nicely sprung but not taking any load beyond the spring tension. The axle pump is on the front engine which eliminates the excess driver spinning that was noted on the Allegheny, BUT the pump is actually TWO pumps back to back. Both the first and third axles have eccentrics which drive separate pistons -- providing two priming strokes per axle revolution! No trouble keeping up with the water level. Each set of drivers has its own drain cock operating lever -- and they are quite efficient. There is a neat and easy to access blowdown lever (which clears gauge glass bubbles instantly) as well as the normal pump bypass knob. Hooking up the tender to the locomotive is really easy. You just press on the tender coupler pin and push the two components together. That automatically connects the alcohol hose! As Hans' website indicates, the engine has two lubricator tanks but I couldn't find them. They were neatly hidden under two swing-up sections of walkway. In the cab there is a lubricator priming valve that is screw driver adjustable with the roof removed. Even though it is pushing two sets of Walshaert valve gear, the reversing lever operates smoothly with little resistance and it should be easily controlled with a single mid sized servo. The piston valve system is apparently reducing drag here. There is the usual Aster whistle but there appears to be plenty of room under the firebox skirt for a multiple chime Bangham style whistle.

As I mentioned earlier, I was running my own engine and didn't get to spend much time focusing on the Challenger's operation. But Hans did keep asking me to put out more cars to get a decent load for the Challenger. We stopped at 54 cars and even this load did not create any slipping on Hans' 1% grade. My guess is that the engine should easily be capable of 75 cars on a flat track and maybe more. The locomotive tracked easily through the turnouts with no difficulty. While the Challenger has only a single row of five wick cups -- unlike the double strip system on the Allegheny, the Challenger built pressure faster and used much less alcohol during initial steam-up. Here, I must admit that we were suffering in 90+ temperatures so this may not be a terribly enlightening comparison. I had noted that there are two thermic style siphons on the back of the boiler and these seem to be contributing to quick steam build-up.

Since there has been considerable forum discussion of people possibly making the Challenger their first kit built Aster, I asked for Hans' recommendation. He suggested that a new modeler would be better advised to tackle a less complex model such as an S2 rather than risk the difficulty of a highly sophisticated and expensive kit like the Challenger. Given his former experience with new modelers and the Allegheny, I think this is very good advice.

In the coming days I hope to be around when he runs the Challenger again and if so I'll try to spend a bit of time making videos -- even though I'll need some help to get them posted here!

Regards,

Ross Schlabach 


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross
Thanks for the initial overview and insight to a magnificent Aster model. With many key point made as to detail, firing, operations, build experience, design in this brief the only thing lacking (as you indicated) are photos and video. BTW- I wonder how much more insight you would have passed on if you did not have your engine at hand to deal with?!


Question- Did Hans have a big smile on his face?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 20 Aug 2011 02:43 PM 

Question- Did Hans have a big smile on his face?


Probably not until they have all been produced, sold, and the profit is in the bank!!!!
I am sure that their are a lot of headaches still to come.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Ross, 
How could you be spending time with your S-2, when Hans is running a new prototype loco? 
And no photos of all the details, and opening thingies! 
On behalf of ASS (Aster Snob Society) we are very disappointed with you. 
Could you please go straight back and get some good photos. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 20 Aug 2011 04:56 PM 
Ross, 
How could you be spending time with your S-2, when Hans is running a new prototype loco? 
And no photos of all the details, and opening thingies! 
On behalf of ASS (Aster Snob Society) we are very disappointed with you. 
Could you please go straight back and get some good photos. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Cana


I second that David. What and oppurtunity to really show off the Challenger.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 20 Aug 2011 02:25 PM 
I was fortunate enough to be over at Hans' track today while he made a couple of the first test runs of the pilot model. Since I was busy running my own S2, I didn't spend much time taking pictures. I got one fast run-by but realized that it mostly showed the cars tagging behind. The Challenger is really beautifully detailed -- more detailed in fact than Hans had originally specified. All of the sand hatches are removable and the turret hatches swing open too. The sand domes also have swing-down steps that can be opened for access to the dome tops. The roof has an operating hatch as well as sliding, glazed windows. The delicate and beautiful marker lights and the number boards are hollow which will make it relatively easy to add lighting to these details. The double stacks even have operating swing-up baffles. To operate the headlight, you merely swing open one of the front radiator doors and flip the switch! There's lots of room in the cab for RC and the backhead even has operating clamshell firebox doors -- really cool! I doubt that anyone would have anything to complain about with the level of detail on the model. It is exquisite!

Mechanically, the Challenger has some neat features too. The weight is evenly distributed on both sets of drivers with the pilot and trailing trucks nicely sprung but not taking any load beyond the spring tension. The axle pump is on the front engine which eliminates the excess driver spinning that was noted on the Allegheny, BUT the pump is actually TWO pumps back to back. Both the first and third axles have eccentrics which drive separate pistons -- providing two priming strokes per axle revolution! No trouble keeping up with the water level. Each set of drivers has its own drain cock operating lever -- and they are quite efficient. There is a neat and easy to access blowdown lever (which clears gauge glass bubbles instantly) as well as the normal pump bypass knob. Hooking up the tender to the locomotive is really easy. You just press on the tender coupler pin and push the two components together. That automatically connects the alcohol hose! As Hans' website indicates, the engine has two lubricator tanks but I couldn't find them. They were neatly hidden under two swing-up sections of walkway. In the cab there is a lubricator priming valve that is screw driver adjustable with the roof removed. Even though it is pushing two sets of Walshaert valve gear, the reversing lever operates smoothly with little resistance and it should be easily controlled with a single mid sized servo. The piston valve system is apparently reducing drag here. There is the usual Aster whistle but there appears to be plenty of room under the firebox skirt for a multiple chime Bangham style whistle.

As I mentioned earlier, I was running my own engine and didn't get to spend much time focusing on the Challenger's operation. But Hans did keep asking me to put out more cars to get a decent load for the Challenger. We stopped at 54 cars and even this load did not create any slipping on Hans' 1% grade. My guess is that the engine should easily be capable of 75 cars on a flat track and maybe more. The locomotive tracked easily through the turnouts with no difficulty. While the Challenger has only a single row of five wick cups -- unlike the double strip system on the Allegheny, the Challenger built pressure faster and used much less alcohol during initial steam-up. Here, I must admit that we were suffering in 90+ temperatures so this may not be a terribly enlightening comparison. I had noted that there are two thermic style siphons on the back of the boiler and these seem to be contributing to quick steam build-up.

Since there has been considerable forum discussion of people possibly making the Challenger their first kit built Aster, I asked for Hans' recommendation. He suggested that a new modeler would be better advised to tackle a less complex model such as an S2 rather than risk the difficulty of a highly sophisticated and expensive kit like the Challenger. Given his former experience with new modelers and the Allegheny, I think this is very good advice.

In the coming days I hope to be around when he runs the Challenger again and if so I'll try to spend a bit of time making videos -- even though I'll need some help to get them posted here!

Regards,

Ross Schlabach 


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross
You make the videos and we will find a way for you to get them on MLS. Hopefully before SEP9th


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Actually, I think that the pictures on Hans' web site show as much or more detail than I could have captured in the noonday Sun! Of course, you're right about the videos. I promise to do better next time. 

I must admit that it looks so good in person that I wish I had the necessary $$$ laying around!! Oops, I mean $$$$$! Those of you with reservations are going to be pleased. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

* Now...............................If I can only talk my Daughters out of going to college.*


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 20 Aug 2011 08:33 PM 
* Now...............................If I can only talk my Daughters out of going to college.* 
Steve,
NO PROBLEM.
Quickly get in your reservation, and use the girls college money to buy the Challenger kit.
Enjoy putting it together and run it for a year.
By then, all those who were not the 47 who put in reservations, will badly want one and offer you the 'kit price' plus the 'assembly cost' plus an additional $5,000, so it will be a win, win, win situation, and your girls can go to college for a longer period of time.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada
p.s. Hans please note that the total of 47 is a total random number out of my head and in no way implies an exact or approximate quantity of Challengers to be built by Aster!!!


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

I think that it will between 80 and 100 locomotives. 

best regards, 

Patricio


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, we need more information and pictures. I knew it was going to be good but this sounds way more than good!


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

A live steam Challenger made by Aster! ....... A very nice idea but here in Europe all Track radii (Plural of radius am I right?) will be too tight! It must be a very big engine even in gauge 1 size of 1/32. I once could have taken a glimpse on their "Big boy" and Boy.....This loco suits its name ! 

cheers Joe


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Joe, you might be surprised. There is quite an impressive group of Big Boy owners there in Europe. They even had a special get together for the Big Boys and even allowed an Allegheny to slip in. They do need a nice wide radius as will the Challenger, but the devoted articulated locomotive fans manage to find a place to run -- as do the Japanese who are even more "challenged" for space. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, I have an Aster Daylight and an Aster Big Boy, the Big Boy will do a smaller radius that the Daylight, though they both call for 10ft radius, of course, bigger is better. The Challenger will also go around a 10ft radius. So call your favorite dealer and order one today. [I’m available. :>)]


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

and only 12 days to get that order in and deposit made. 
September 8th is the last day, so you better get hold of Dan quickly. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 20 Aug 2011 02:25 PM 

In the coming days I hope to be around when he runs the Challenger again and if so I'll try to spend a bit of time making videos -- even though I'll need some help to get them posted here!

Regards,

Ross Schlabach 




Hi Ross,
Do we take it that you never were able to take any videos?
Or maybe Hans didn't run it again?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

